# My sweet Baby girl is gone



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 18, 2007)

Baby left for The Bridge last Wednesday. 

Her little body just couldn't handle any more pain, so I let her go. 

Binky free, sweet Baby girl. You were loved more than you could know and you will be missed by all of us, especially Snuggy.


----------



## Haley (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh Laura, I cant imagine how difficult this is for you. This is just too much all at once. Im so sorry.

Rest in Peace sweet Baby. You were such a special little girl.

Is Snuggy doing ok?


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 18, 2007)

Rest in Peace and binky free...lovely Baby <3.



Laura...I hope you, Snuggy, and the rest of your family is doing okay *hugs*hugs*hugs*hugs*


----------



## myLoki (Jun 18, 2007)

Rest in peace precious Baby. 






t.loki.lily.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry, sleep well little Baby.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm very sorry Laura. Give snuggy a hug from me and take one for yourself too.

Rest in Peace, sweet Baby.


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 18, 2007)

Awww rest in peace Baby, as sad as it is that you have gone at least you are no longer in pain and you can play happily with all your new bunny friends


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. What a cute bunny.


----------



## polly (Jun 18, 2007)

binky free baby
I so sorry laura big cuddles for snuggy


----------



## JimD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

binky free, Baby...

~Jim


----------



## polly (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so sorry Laura 

Binky free Baby

And give Snuggy a chin rub for me 


Edit Sorry i didn't realise it posted my computer was playing up. Billy ate one of the keys off then everything went funny


----------



## naturestee (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Laura. I was in tears when I found out from the chat room the other day. She's not in pain any more, and Buck will take good care of her for you.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 18, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Buck will take good care of her for you.


That is a very comforting thought, Angela. Thank you for reminding me. 

Haley* wrote: *


> Is Snuggy doing ok?


I gaveSnuggy some time to say goodbye. She would come out, lick Baby's face and go back to the cage, back and forth. After a while, she stayed in the cage and I knew she was finished. I wrapped Baby in one of my shirts and we buried her near Toby's grave. 

Snuggy is definitely missing Baby, but she still has a healthy appetite, so I think she will be okay. I'm giving her a lot of extra attention.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 18, 2007)

Baby was one of those "china doll" bunnies, so beautiful she almost didn't look real.

Binky free Baby, we'll miss you so much.


----------



## Munchkin (Jun 18, 2007)

This is very sad news and I hope you are doing ok.
Binky free gorgeous baby x


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 18, 2007)

Laura, I am very sorry to hear about Baby. She was one of my favorite Bunnies on RO. She was such a BEAUTIFUL girl. 

Binky Free Baby. I will miss seeing your Beautiful face.

Susan


----------



## monklover (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Baby will be missed soo much. She had a special place in my heart.
Binky Free Baby. You don't know how much you will be missed. We all love you.

Megan


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh, man, I'm so sorry for your loss. Baby was such a gorgeous bunny.


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.
Binky free little one @--'-,--:rose:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh Laura...what a horrible loss for you...you've been through so much...

My love to you and yours...

Rosie*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 18, 2007)

We are keeping you, Snuggy and your family in our thoughts. Binky free sweet little Baby.

:bunnyangel:


----------



## 2bunmom (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!! This is so sad. I love the picture of the two of them by the fireplace. Poor little Snuggy. It is just so sad to think of them not being with each other any more. Hugs, prayers and positive loving thoughts to all of you at this difficult time. Beckie, Trouble and Trixie


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 18, 2007)

Binky free sweet girl...


----------



## f_j (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you and to Snuggy.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 19, 2007)

Thinking of you...
xox Lara and Bangbang


----------



## Hollie (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Baby... may she sleep well, and have carrots and treats galore!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 19, 2007)

Binkie freesweet littleBaby.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

This is such sad news. I am so sorry Laura, you went that extra mile for Baby. I guess she is keeping Toby company now.

Hugs to you all!

Jan


----------



## bat42072 (Jun 19, 2007)

Laura... I am so sorry to hear about baby...

binky free sweet baby...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 19, 2007)

I am so sorry, you did all you could do and more. You loved her and only wanted the best for her.

RIP BABY


----------



## HoneyPot (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry Laura. Baby meant a lot to all of us here on the forum, so we can only imagine a part of the pain you must be feeling. Baby and Toby will keep each other company and binky their little butts off waiting at the bridge.

(HUGS)

Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh Laura, I am so so sorry to hear about Baby.

I just loved her. Reminds me so much of my Bandit. What a sweet girl she was. 

She will be missed by all!



Crystal


----------



## Michaela (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh Laura, I heard about this in the chatroom the other day, I was just heart broken.

You didn't deserve this, after what you've just had to go through, it just isn't fair.

But we can say that Baby is now painfree and happy at Rainbow Bridge.

My thoughts are withyou now, and Snuggy too.

Binky Free Baby xxx


----------



## lucylocket (Jun 20, 2007)

laura 

im so sorry about your bunny 

lets hope shes with buck jones and the angels 

varna and family and pets xxxxx


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jun 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Binky free beautiful Baby.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but I know that those words don't ease any pain or make anything any better for you.

If you ever need a chatmy PM box is open.

Take care of yourselves.



RIP Little Baby.


----------



## maomaochiu (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about baby. Binky free, sweet girl!!!


----------



## missyscove (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm just seeing this now. I'm so sorry. She was a really precious bunny.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh Laura, I am sorry about your sweet baby girl. I am sorry that I have not been around and find this out. 

Take care and give Snuggy a kissie from me.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 24, 2007)

[align=center]


Add Glitter to Pictures[/align]


----------

